# Ice Fishing Videos



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone have and good walleye or panfish ice fishing videos? or know a place where i could download some 10-15 min clips???? 
Or maybe even have some video some north or south dakota?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... leye+video

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... rch=Search

Doesn't look like any panfish on ice, but a couple of the walleye vids are. Man that site is becoming extensive. Enjoy.


----------

